# New to the forums!



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello dear cubing friends.
My name is Robert Parker and im new to the forums.
Im 46 years and im 98kg, my favourite food is pizza.
I live in Montana and have a wife and 2 kids named Tom and Peter.
My favourite movie is james bond golden eye.
Im also really fast at cubing thats why im here.
My best time is 2min and 56 sec. I guess its really pro, even my wife says its fast.
I wonder am i top 10 in the world with that time?
I have 64 puzzles! 60 of them are rubiks brand 3x3x3.
I cube every month and i am studying to be a bussdriver wish me goodluck at the test.
Thanks for replys and i hope it will be a nice time here //Robert


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

troll?


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi iSpinz, i understand that you think its a joke but im sorry to tell you it isnt, im just trying to be welcomed to this site.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, then welcome!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Let me be the first to give you your "cubing brief". 

So first of, this forum is filled with some very awesome and dedicated members and we all want to help each other get better. Most everyone is friendly as long as you...

1. Use proper grammar and spelling.

2. Use the search function that you can find in the top left corner of every page on the forum. See if your question has been answered already, or if it belongs in the  One Answer Question Thread . I made a short list of threads that you shouldn't make because they have been made before or because your question/discovery (you know what I mean) belongs inside of an already made thread (For example "What does the move F' mean" belongs in the One Answer Question Thread). Here's the list: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=316191

3. Don't make claims that aren't true or try and argue something you know nothing about. (I'm not trying to be mean, just giving you all the info. I can.  )

4 (Optional). Lurk around the forum before posting. Not really necessary if you feel comfortable with what your posting. 

5. Try and better the community. It's what we all want. 

Also, just in the general scheme of "speedcubing", their are two types of solve: Lucky and Non-lucky. A "lucky solve" means you had a skip (IE. PLL / OLL skip.) A non-lucky solve means you completed all the steps. Their are also single solves and averages, (in competition, you do an average of 5 to determine where you place in the competition). The world record official solve is 7.08 seconds, done by  Erik Akkersdijk . It was a lucky solve, because he got a PLL skip. Heres a  Video of it. . The world record average was recently set by Feliks Zemdegs. It is the first official sub 10 average in competition.  Video of it.  Both Feliks and Erik are members of this community, as well as many other amazing cubers. Their are tons of events, like Big Cubes, in which  Dan Cohen  rains supreme. Heres a list of official events, and the best times in those events. http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php . You can find some great tutorials from people on youtube like  BadMephisto .  The wiki  is a collection of all our cubing knowledge. If we have an alg, it's their. Have fun getting better and enjoy the forums!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

Your son's name is Peter Parker!
That's rather cool~


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

peter parker <3


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

One thing you might need to see:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/events.php


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

Other info. My son Peter Parker is 8 years old (60kg) his favourite food is hamburger(s) he solves cubes aswell his best time is 4min 38 sec. And m other son Tom 10 years old (71,5kg) His favourite food is hamburger(s) aswell!. His best time is tho 3min and 19 sec. More comments please  //Robert Parker


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

you live in the US and spell favorite like favourite? fishy, but welcome to the forums anyway


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 15, 2010)

welcome to the forums! I like burgers as well!

how long have you all been cubing?

... and why did you already know what "troll" meant? xP


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

Also, not wanting to rain on your parade but 2mins56s is very slow for a speedcuber.
A good time is around 20s, gooooood is 15s and world class is like 12s.


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been cubing since 79! i got to know the cube quite early .
Other info my wife name: Urgouylny weight:93kg. Favourite food frogs (shes french  ). Her best cube time is 9min 45 sec.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

joey said:


> Also, not wanting to rain on your parade but 2mins56s is very slow for a speedcuber.
> A good time is around 20s, gooooood is 15s and world class is like *7.08*s.



fixed


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

joey said:


> *A good time is around 20s.*



Yuss! *pumps fist*

On a more positive note, you're only going to get faster OP. Your times will drop like a stone, then you hit 30 seconds.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm...your sons' diet needs to be seriously monitored


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

Other info: My cousin Name:Yerglayurn Parker Weight;97kg Favourite food:Waffles Best cube time: 7min 49 sec


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

I forgot to menchon my cousins age hes 48 years old


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 15, 2010)

Something's not right with this guy. Spam bot, perhaps?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

Is your entire family coming to the forums or you just want us to know?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Something's not right with this guy. Spam bot, perhaps?



I concur, something is not right. :d

Americans... do not understand Kilograms.
When I use metric, people don't understand me.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

BTW, robert, what method do you use?


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

Ive heard of "TROLL" in other forums you little yummy cheescake 
Other info my cousins son Name:Gordon Parker age 15 weight 88kg best cube time 3min 59sec


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

This is the most amazing troll of my life T ----------- T

I'm in a freaking Library and I can't stop laughing.



Robert Parker said:


> Ive heard of "TROLL" in other forums you little yummy cheescake
> Other info my cousins son Name:Gordon Parker age 15 weight 88kg best cube time 3min 59sec



And what's his favourite food?


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Also, not wanting to rain on your parade but 2mins56s is very slow for a speedcuber.
> ...



Not really, world record != world class.



Robert Parker said:


> Other info my wife name: *Urgou*y*l*n*y* weight:93kg. Favourite food frogs (shes french  ). Her best cube time is 9min 45 sec.


URGOULY
yes.. I am Gouly.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

Two types of post for this guy. A family intro or a "this was entertaining thank you." Yet he's so good at trolling.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

But if not, welcome...
No need to give so much info about yourself and your family. The poster below me could be a hacker/sex offender.


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

Im sorry if ive gone abit to far about my info hope no-one felt offended by anything i wrote //Robert Parker (Btw my cousins sons favourite food is extra spicy taco mix)


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

You did it again Mr.Troll.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 15, 2010)

Boxxy is not trollin'~


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

Darnit OP, you nullified my joke, AND fell into the trap at the same time.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

Seriously, all this needed was a "cool story bro".


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

The joke.
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
My head.

OP: If you are genuine then you are acting quite odd. If you are a troll, it's the most abstract one I've seen in a while.


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> Darnit OP, you nullified my joke, AND fell into the trap at the same time.



He knows what he's doing.


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

OK GUYS YOU GOT ME THIS IS ALL A JOKE AND I HADE A REALLY GOOD LAUGH HAHA WHEN SOMONE TALKED ABOUT MY "SONS WEIGHT ) OK TO THE POINT I H.A.T.E. WHEN PEOPLE MAKE THESE "NEW TO THE FORUMS" POSTS. WHO CARES SERIOUSLY AND YES IM NOT AMERICAN THATS WHY KG'S AND FAVORITE SPELLED FAVOURITE OK HOPE YOU ALL HADE A LAUGH ASWELL, AND ALL WIERD NAMES ARE NO REAL NAMES I JUST MADE THEM UPP OK HAPPY?


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 15, 2010)

He's either a retarded troll or a spam bot with good AI programming lol

Edit: Ok it's the former


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

Robert Parker said:


> OK GUYS YOU GOT ME THIS IS ALL A JOKE AND I HADE A REALLY GOOD LAUGH HAHA WHEN SOMONE TALKED ABOUT MY "SONS WEIGHT ) OK TO THE POINT I H.A.T.E. WHEN PEOPLE MAKE THESE "NEW TO THE FORUMS" POSTS. WHO CARES SERIOUSLY AND YES IM NOT AMERICAN THATS WHY KG'S AND FAVORITE SPELLED FAVOURITE OK HOPE YOU ALL HADE A LAUGH ASWELL, AND ALL WIERD NAMES ARE NO REAL NAMES I JUST MADE THEM UPP OK HAPPY?


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

im not a bot i was joking and hade a point, i care as much about ppl new to forums as you guys do about my "familys" weight.... none of the family info was true so dont care.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

Robert Parker said:


> im not a bot i was joking and hade a point, i care as much about ppl new to forums as you guys do about my "familys" weight.... none of the family info was true so dont care.


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

Robert Parker said:


> im not a bot i was joking and hade a point, i care as much about ppl new to forums as you guys do about my "familys" weight.... none of the family info was true so dont care.



Umm, but your point isnt even strong...
If you don't care, GTFO.
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Mr.Troll giving up after an hour.


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

Lol did you just express troll's remorse? I'm not good at identifying that kind of thing.


----------



## Robert Parker (Feb 15, 2010)

.           .


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 15, 2010)

Troll's remorse doesn't exist that's why you couldn't see it.


----------



## Edward (Feb 15, 2010)

DUN FEED THE TROLL
DUN DO IT
http://marketmynovel.com/images/Dont-Feed-the-Trolls.png
:fp:fp


----------



## brunson (Feb 15, 2010)

Troll.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

Robert Parker said:


> Im sorry if ive gone abit to far about my info hope no-one felt offended by anything i wrote //Robert Parker (Btw my cousins sons favourite food is extra spicy taco mix)



nvm


----------



## Muesli (Feb 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Robert Parker said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry if ive gone abit to far about my info hope no-one felt offended by anything i wrote //Robert Parker (Btw my cousins sons favourite food is extra spicy taco mix)
> ...



Psst. He's been banned.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 15, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Robert Parker said:
> ...



yeah, it put me at page 3 so i thought that was the last page


----------



## Dene (Feb 15, 2010)

Robert Parker said:


> im not a bot i was joking and hade a point, i care as much about ppl new to forums as you guys do about my "familys" weight.... none of the family info was true so dont care.



I should hope so too. A 93kg wife? LMAO


----------



## Edmund (Feb 15, 2010)

This pretty much the funniest thing ever.


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

Why are we talking about the wait of our children and their favorite foods? This right here happens to be a cubing website. FYI, no, 2 min. 56 sec. is not pro nor will you breach top ten... THOUSAND fastest times in the world. =)
Wait, i too am new to the forums, how do you start a new thread?


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

How do you start new threads?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> Why are we talking about the wait of our children and their favorite foods? This right here happens to be a cubing website. FYI, no, 2 min. 56 sec. is not pro nor will you breach top ten... THOUSAND fastest times in the world. =)
> Wait, i too am new to the forums, how do you start a new thread?



Cool story bro.


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

Why do we care about your children's weight?


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> Why do we care about your children's weight?



Read the thread bro.


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

Honestly you seem like a major jerk iSpinz. Can you at least answer my question?


----------



## Edmund (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> Why do we care about your children's weight?



I do. Because I love stupid and pointless information.


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

Clearly pal, as i said, I'm new to the forums and absolutely clicked on the wrong thread so i didn't read the thread


----------



## mmiddymaster27 (Feb 15, 2010)

HOW THE HELL DO YOU START A NEW THREAD


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> Honestly you seem like a major jerk iSpinz. Can you at least answer my question?


lolwut

I was just trying to make you see that he was just making a joke.:fp

Anyway, about your question, I don't really like to tell people how to make threads because they always make one like "What iz da best cube" or whatever. So, if you have a good question worthy of a thread, read this.(link)



Spoiler



1. When you have a question, first try to see if the topic has been discussed before, by using the search funtion. We don’t want to have too many different threads handling the same topic. This way, all the information about one topic will be organised in the same place. 

2. If you ask a question, please be as clear as possible in explaning what you mean. 

3. When starting a thread, make the topic title as clear as possible. Don’t just make a thread titled: ‘HELP HELP!’. People have to see the topic of the thread by reading the title. 

4. Try to place your thread in the correct subforum - which subforum you think is most appropriate for your topic. 

5. When placing a reply, try to help other users as much as possible. Try to stay on-topic (of course, a little off-topic chat is allowed) 

6. Last but not least: Try to contibute to a nice ambiance on the forum.


Copied from the Site rules.


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU START A NEW THREAD



Stop Septuple posting....:fp


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 15, 2010)

I honestly don't understand how a completely useless thread has so many more views and posts than some of the other threads that actually serve some kind of a purpose.


----------



## wubiks (Feb 15, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> mmiddymaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > HOW THE HELL DO YOU START A NEW THREAD
> ...



That's not a very helpful response at all. All he asked was how to start a new thread.

MichaelP said:
"5. Try and better the community. It's what we all want. "


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 15, 2010)

wubiks said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > mmiddymaster27 said:
> ...



And it's true, anyway, nobody likes when members don't get along, so I'll settle this dispute (between Ispinz and mmiddymaster27). @ Mmiddymaster27 you can create a new thread by clicking "forum" on the top left corner of your browser. If it says "home", click it, then "home" will change to "forum". Once their, choose the CORRECT SUB-FORUM (important) and click "New Thread" near the top of the page. Make your thread title informative enough so that people can understand what their going to see when clicking on your thread (IE. "Cubing Pet Peeves?" not "OMGOMGOMG!!!" ). Be sure that your question hasn't been answered before.  Here's a thread  that can give you a brief idea of threads that have already been made, but before that, use the Search Function. 

Their is nothing more to say on that, so this is settled.

Also, try not to post twice in a row, just edit your last post. (Go to the last post and click edit in the bottom right corner of the post.)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 15, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU START A NEW THREAD



I think we should teach you how to edit a post first.

Starting a new thread takes years of practice and experience. One must find his inner power to find out how to do so.

I could tell you how to, but the knowledge gained by personally finding the power in your mind would all be lost. Learning the ways of creating a new thread is a personal journey, and you must not ask for it from others.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 15, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> mmiddymaster27 said:
> 
> 
> > HOW THE HELL DO YOU START A NEW THREAD
> ...



Epic win post.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 15, 2010)

If you don't know how to make a new thread, you probably shouldn't be making one.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 16, 2010)

Edmund said:


> If you don't know how to make a new thread, you probably shouldn't be making one.



too late


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

mmiddymaster27 said:


> Honestly you seem like a major jerk iSpinz. Can you at least answer my question?


you seem like a minor troll, seriously, read the *whole* thread


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 16, 2010)

wubiks said:


> TemurAmir said:
> 
> 
> > mmiddymaster27 said:
> ...



I know he's new to the forums but he's acting like a troll. He's posting off topic questions in this random thread. He could use the one answer question thread although maybe I could have been more helpful....


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 16, 2010)

somewhere in this thread has to be the post getting the "best response to a troll" award for 2010


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Robert Parker said:


> Hello dear cubing friends.
> My name is Robert Parker and im new to the forums.
> Im 46 years and im 98kg, my favourite food is pizza.
> I live in Montana and have a wife and 2 kids named Tom and Peter.
> ...



*Wow WR definately.*

*WHY!!! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

EDIT: Welcome


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 16, 2010)

Ben....


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you read the thread ben?


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 16, 2010)

Great thread you guys! Now I can go to sleep with a smile on my face.

btw i am 72 kg and 187 cm tall as of 24.07.2009 and my 2nd cousin once removed's maiden name is trisha. she is 58 kg and like pasta


----------

